# Pics of the cleanup so far(ish)



## Sabre3of4 (May 13, 2008)

we have been working like dogs the last few days and have gotten as far as my hubby going to paint the finish coats today while the kids and I try to get the last of this house ready to go.....

I have been trying to take pictures as we go to do a before and after thing...

http://community.webshots.com/album/572591002fLmkat

We haven't gotten to everything yet. We still have to touch the hearth or the old appliances but the wallpaper is off in the rooms that had it. The wood floor will have to be cleaned several times I think before it will come back to it's former glory...

Sabrina


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like a nice place with some good wood trim and a nice lot. Whats the back story to this house? I see some old furniture that looks pretty good and a lot of stuff that looks like it was recently lived in.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

It's great that your woodwork hasn't been painted! It should clean up nicely. Are you going to refinish the floors?


----------



## Sabre3of4 (May 13, 2008)

It's my grandparents house:dance: They bought it in 1950-something and I was pretty much raised in it.

After my grandfather died 3 years ago, nobody's been in it much.

The plan is to eventually redo the floors but it will have to wait until some other things are done


Sabrina


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Wood floors?! You lucky lucky thing. Friends of ours ripped up their carpet to find some very beat up wood floors under; thought eh, why not, and had them buffed and resealed. Gorgeous.

And... why is there a lawnmower inside? Took me a minute, lol.


----------

